# Winter Shellcracker



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I remember last winter hearing reports of some really big shellcrackers being caught during the cold weather months. I havn't targeted shellcrackers in the past but would like to give it a try in my kayak. Anybody want to share some insights?

Greg


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

earthworms fished on the bottom around heavy cover in deeper water would be a good starting point.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

If you will leave Escambia and come to Blackwater i will put you on them in the kayak


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

azevedo16 said:


> If you will leave Escambia and come to Blackwater i will put you on them in the kayak


Take his offer,
he knows how to catch those tasty lil fellers.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

The only reason I fish Escambia is that it is close to home and I catch fish there. But I would drive the extra distance to take a lesson from you Mark. PM me when you are in town and can go.

Greg


----------

